# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في القانون الإداري حتى 2009

## لميا

رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في القانون الإداري حتى 2009

----------


## المستشارمدحت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## qanon

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## qanon

اخوانى الاعزاء انا بصدد اعداد رسالة للماجستير بالقانون الادارى اتمنى من المتخصصين او طلبة الماجستير التواصل معاى ان امكن وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ضوالحق

اكون سعيد بالتواصل معك ومع اي عضو

----------


## عماميش صالح

سلام 
ارجو رسائل ماجستير في القانون الدستوري

----------


## tona

السلام عليكم اوريد اسماء الرسلات التي نقيشت وشكرا

----------


## لية

مشكور اخى العزيز

----------


## superman

الف شكر الكم

----------


## عبدالسلام كمال

كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## almalah_h

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## saad95

دمتم ذخرا للعلم والعلماء

----------


## ميدو جنه

الاخوه الافاضل ارجو شاكرا مساعدتى فى اختيار موضوعات رسائل دكتوراه فى القانون الادارى او الدستورى واكون شاكرا لحضراتكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## baseem

ممكن اسماء بعض الرسائل ذات العلاقة

----------


## meslmat

متشكرين يا برنس

----------


## margoadel

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

